# Other > Fun and games >  What was the last thing that you bought?

## Honeyflower

Fleece blanket for my cat.
2 toilet brushes.
Shower curtain
Clock for the kitchen
Vase and flowers
Wok
Mirror for the bathroom

----------


## Suzi

filled pasta and watercress!

----------


## magie06

Coffee for my friend and I.

----------


## Honeyflower

Bath Mat
Hand wash
Cat food
Storage boxes
Iphone case
Glass spray

----------


## Charbear

Insect spray for the house- have currently and infestation of ants in the living room :(: 

2 stylus for my phone so I can use a drawing app properly

----------


## magie06

I bought two costumes yesterday (for kids), a dolls buggy, an outfit for a doll, some play money and 2 fidget spinners. I kinda splashed out yesterday.

----------


## Suzi

> Insect spray for the house- have currently and infestation of ants in the living room


 Talcum powder - specifically baby talcum powder at all the edges they could some in and they won't cross it!

----------


## Honeyflower

Jeggings
Earrings for my daughters birthday
Py'jama's (Is that how you spell it?) lol
Groceries
Underwear
Wallet for my bank card

----------


## magie06

Today I bought lunch for Aisling and myself. I also gave the girls money to go to the shop this evening, 4.50 gone and no change.

----------


## purplefan

I bout a Edward prof pack 1:48 scale Messerschmit BF109C some paints and paint brushes.

----------


## Suzi

Biofreeze spray and flipflops from Amazon... lol

----------


## Paula

A lightweight (and bloody expensive grrr) hairdryer. I'm struggling to hold mine now as it's too heavy

----------


## purplefan

Aww. you know i think i saw a dyson product that you just stick your head through a loop that is sitting on your stand and it drys your hair. Might be worth having a look.

----------


## Paula

Dyson have brought out a really fancy hairdryer. It's the best part of £400 ......

----------


## Suzi

Marc's cousin is a hairdresser who has had both hands operated on for carpel tunnel - she has the professional one and says it's amazing!

----------


## magie06

Last thing I bought today was lunch for the girls - a pizza for Sarah and a burger and chips for Aisling.

----------


## Honeyflower

Bought myself a hair cut lol

----------


## magie06

A picnic consisting of rolls, chocolate, sweets, fruit, and crisps for tomorrow.

----------


## ophelia

elton john's cd diamond.

a bit angry that the one elton john song I wanted to be on their isn't

----------


## S deleted

Porridge and hot chocolate in Costa

----------


## Suzi

barrier spray, diprobase cream, plasters, dressings..... notice a theme? Oh and vegan cheesecake and vegan ice cream!

----------


## magie06

A little pin with a santa hat that says 'I believe'.

----------


## ophelia

an army coin.

free coin they were doing to comemorate the war
 only 1000 of them made, so glad I have one

----------

